# Silver Labradors



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Anybody seen one in the feild or own one. Just heard of them reacently and wondering what people think?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Marketing... :roll: :eyeroll:

Just a new name for a different color phase. Makes people think that they are different and worth more. :roll: :eyeroll:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Marketing ploy and a very small gene pool= bad idea for the breed


----------



## boykinhntr (Mar 11, 2006)

AKC recognizes them as chocolate. They are bred purely for color and some even are said to have Weimereiner(sp?) in them. It is not a good idea and does not do anything to help the breed.

I think you will find very negative opinion of these among any dog enthuasist.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Agree with above!!


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's what this person thinks of them...

http://www.blueknightlabs.com/articles/ ... ilver.html


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A good friend of mine Drove all the way from maryland to Mississippi to get one and he says its a great dog, some people just like to be different.

I personally don't really care what color the dog is if its agood dog otherwise.

My point is that almost any lab is going to be good dog so if you want a Silver one get it.

Trying to make labs pointers is a bigger bunch of nonsense but then what do I care if it makes them happy let them do it.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Daveb,

Thanks for sharing the article!

I too believe it's a marketing ploy.  I also fear that when people breed for looks, the hunting instincts become secondary. The Irish Setter is a perfect example of that. This is no different than the post from a few months ago about "fox red" labs...all are a marketing ploy.

Mike


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Totally agree with all of you!!! Im not willing to pay an extensive amount of money like $600 to $800 just for the color of a dog though. My lab was free and isnt even a pure breed, and has one of the best noses Ive seen on a dog. He even points. As long as they perform in the feild my dog could be neon green for all I care!!!!!!
:beer: :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> My lab was free and isnt even a pure breed, and has one of the best noses Ive seen on a dog. He even points.


You go Mallard! I love it.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Mallards dog is good but i wouldnt say its the best, ive hunted behid it and can tell u that. The reason he started this forum is because i am buyin and new lab pup, when i was looking for chocolates i ran across this new silver lab, granted the dogs look sweat, but id rather pay 400 dollars for a lab with excelent blood lines. My pup is coming from TANk "Dreamcatcher on the run" . He looks pretty dam good 2 me an has unbeleiveable lines, and championships.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Horker 
Didnt say my dog was the best ever!!! Said it was one of the best ive hunted behind if you could READ!!!! At least my dog doesnt go around chasing butterflies when im hunting!!! Granted bloodlines are nice but Ive seen dogs with great bloodlines that dont know the difference between a bird and pile of sh**!! Its like buying a Ferrai granted you may have the name but if it dont have an engine your sh** out of luck my friend!!!! Its partially owner too if you leave your dog penned up all year and bring out on opening weekend and expect it to perform Good Luck!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Hers a couple of reads and a look.

http://www.silverlabs.com/

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/silverlabs.html


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

[quote Granted bloodlines are nice but Ive seen dogs with great bloodlines that dont know the difference between a bird and pile of sh**!! quote]

Really? What are you considering to be "great bloodlines"? Just wondering. Maybe you can share an example.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

AKC only recognizes three Lab color phases, black, yellow, and chocolate.
So being, silvers and fox reds are just yellows or chocs by another name.

I agree, purely a fad/marketing ploy...


----------

